# disturbing bosses



## Jimfoxx (Feb 8, 2010)

other than the obvious Giygas (who i'm sick of) who is the most disturbing video game boss?


----------



## Wreth (Feb 8, 2010)

I haven't played, from from what i've seen, all the ones in bayonetta


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 8, 2010)

I wouldn't say most disturbing. But scizzorman from the first Clock Tower ranks up there

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bobby3.PNG


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 8, 2010)

Well there are all kinds of super disturbing bosses in Space Shooter games.


----------



## Krallis (Feb 8, 2010)

1:36 in
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTTVoPADaoI

Francesco from Dante's Inferno


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 8, 2010)

Psycho Mantis from Metal Gear Solid is pretty creepy too.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 8, 2010)

....Mother from House of the Dead: Overkill.

http://www.jeuxvideopc.com/solutions/1675-house-of-the-dead-overkill/image-9418.php


----------



## Jimfoxx (Feb 8, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Well there are all kinds of super disturbing bosses in Space Shooter games.


 
true that


----------



## Jimfoxx (Feb 8, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Psycho Mantis from Metal Gear Solid is pretty creepy too.


 
I know he frikkin reads your memory card and that part in the cutscene with the pictures spazzing out freaky


----------



## Krallis (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7fUAYha7Ss&feature=related

*The Torso Boss*


----------



## Jimfoxx (Feb 8, 2010)

skittle said:


> ....Mother from House of the Dead: Overkill.
> 
> http://www.jeuxvideopc.com/solutions/1675-house-of-the-dead-overkill/image-9418.php


 
Holy shit


----------



## Krallis (Feb 8, 2010)

The nihilanth form HL1 was really freaky

Heres a Hi res image of it

http://pictures.mastermarf.com/blog/2009/090911-nihilanth.jpg


----------



## Tycho (Feb 8, 2010)

Thraxx from Secret of Evermore.

Maybe it's just me and my bug-phobia, I dunno.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 8, 2010)

Jimfoxx said:


> Holy shit


I need to find a better picture.
http://houseofthedead.wikia.com/wiki/File:Mother_final_battle.png
http://houseofthedead.wikia.com/wiki/Mother


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 8, 2010)

Resident Evil and Silent Hill are always a bit disturbing.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 8, 2010)

Pretty much everyone in Shadowman.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 8, 2010)

The witch in Banjo Tooie

Well sorta.

I had been playing a mini-game and next thing I knew the game froze and every random minute she would cackle. I had to rip the cord out of the wall and shut down the TV to save myself .____.


----------



## Jimfoxx (Feb 8, 2010)

Morroke said:


> The witch in Banjo Tooie
> 
> Well sorta.
> 
> I had been playing a mini-game and next thing I knew the game froze and every random minute she would cackle. I had to rip the cord out of the wall and shut down the TV to save myself .____.


 
lol


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 8, 2010)

Nine toes from
borderlands.

The destroyer from borderlands

the final boss in gears 2

and the worst of all.. Lee! (my boss). 4'9" , 94 years old and so disgusting...


----------



## Skittle (Feb 8, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Nine toes from
> borderlands.
> 
> The destroyer from borderlands
> ...


But Nine-Toes was rockin.

THREE BALLS MAN!


----------



## BloodYoshi (Feb 8, 2010)

that frankenstein animated lump of trash from Mother 3 was pretty sick


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 8, 2010)

Krallis said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7fUAYha7Ss&feature=related
> 
> *The Torso Boss*



The TR1 rendition could throw you around like a ragdoll. I found that more scary



Krallis said:


> The nihilanth form HL1 was really freaky
> 
> Heres a Hi res image of it
> 
> http://pictures.mastermarf.com/blog/2009/090911-nihilanth.jpg



The scare factor of the Nihilanth for me wasn't just it's appearance. But the complete hour it took me to freaken kill it.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 8, 2010)

Pyramid Head is an obvious mention too.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 8, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Pyramid Head is an obvious mention too.


He isn't creepy, just sexy.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 8, 2010)

Tabuu on All Star expert mode in Brawl. 

Son of a bitch took me so many hours to beat.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 8, 2010)

When I was little, it was this:





The final boss from Monster Party for NES.


Also, it wasn't a boss, but this enemy from Blaster Master used to freak me out as a kid:


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 8, 2010)

Deadspace bosses are disgusting. But not so much creepy.


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 8, 2010)

The original Andross.




Goddamn uncanny valley, man.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 8, 2010)

skittle said:


> But Nine-Toes was rockin.
> 
> THREE BALLS MAN!



YOU MESSED WITH THE WRONG DOG!

Sig????!!!!! Why certainly!!!


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Feb 8, 2010)

Walter Sullivan from Silent Hill 4. Well, not creepy, but scary. Yes, I like 4 more then 2.


----------



## Milo (Feb 8, 2010)

I wonder how many people will have said pyramid head from silent hill 2 by the time this thread closes... I estimate around 50 :V


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 8, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Resident Evil and Silent Hill are always a bit disturbing.



Alexia 2 in RE: DC

(sorry no pic)

She has a penis coming out her vag... and it has a worm-like mouth. :3


----------



## Milo (Feb 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Alexia 2 in RE: DC
> 
> (sorry no pic)
> 
> She has a penis coming out her vag... and it has a worm-like mouth. :3



any reason you added a ":3" at the end?... does the penisvagina please you? T_T


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> I wonder how many people will have said pyramid head from silent hill 2 by the time this thread closes... I estimate around 50 :V



Pyramid Heads are nothing compared to the Imperial Legion.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 8, 2010)

Majora.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Majora.



Oh yeah, I remember that. 

UUUGH... FUCKING CREEPY.


----------



## Milo (Feb 8, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Pyramid Heads are nothing compared to the Imperial Legion.



the fact that I knew you were going to reference oblivion before I even read your post basically tells me that this is all you ever do... that's more disturbing than any video game character I've ever known


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 8, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> I wouldn't say most disturbing. But scizzorman from the first Clock Tower ranks up there
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bobby3.PNG



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, that fucker could jump out of everything and showed up for no good reason.

Contra III: Alien Wars - Stage 3, the giant robo corpse. That thing used to freak me out as a kid. Now, not as much.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> the fact that I knew you were going to reference oblivion before I even read your post basically tells me that this is all you ever do... that's more disturbing than any video game character I've ever known



Nah, I only do it just to annoy you.


----------



## Milo (Feb 8, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Nah, I only do it just to annoy you.



I think you have the wrong perception of what I think about it... I view it as more of a "virgin who lives in his mom's basement" kinda thing lol


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> I think you have the wrong perception of what I think about it... I view it as more of a "virgin who lives in his mom's basement" kinda thing lol



Oh, lol. 

No, no, I'm not that. 

Well, I'm a virgin, but I'm 14 so that's not unusual. 

But then again, I spent a lot of time last summer playing Oblivion, I swear, I know my way around Tamriel as much as I know my way around my house.


----------



## Milo (Feb 8, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Oh, lol.
> 
> No, no, I'm not that.
> 
> ...



you're a loser if you haven't had sex at that age |:U 

no but seriously, if you spend 20 more hours on oblivion (I assume by now, you've probably logged about 200+ hours on it ALREADY, right?), I think you can officially toss out your sex life, you may never have one T.T;


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> you're a loser if you haven't had sex at that age |:U
> 
> no but seriously, if you spend 20 more hours on oblivion (I assume by now, you've probably logged about 200+ hours on it ALREADY, right?), I think you can officially toss out your sex life, you may never have one T.T;



Meh, actually, I never really play the game much anymore, I did everything you could possibly do in the game, it got pretty bland doing everything all over again and all that. 

Idk, I just get bored during the summer, and y'know, you get wayyy too much free time on your hands on summer break xD


----------



## Milo (Feb 8, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Meh, actually, I never really play the game much anymore, I did everything you could possibly do in the game, it got pretty bland doing everything all over again and all that.
> 
> Idk, I just get bored during the summer, and y'know, you get wayyy too much free time on your hands on summer break xD



...you know fallout 3 isn't THAT much different?... why not play that now?


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 8, 2010)

edit: oops, hotlink fail


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 8, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> But then again, I spent a lot of time last summer playing Oblivion, I swear, I know my way around Tamriel as much as I know my way around my house.



Video games are serious business right?

Also, Oblivion is one of the worst ways to waste time.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> ...you know fallout 3 isn't THAT much different?... why not play that now?



Meh, idk, I play it from time to time, but Fallout 3 just doesn't have that same charm that Oblivion had.

Y'know, killing adoring fans, hunting for easter eggs, pissing off city guards, destroying cities, joining guilds, scaling mountains, scouting the map, casting conjuration spells for hours trying to get to 100, grinding till your eyes bleed, etc, etc. 

To me, Oblivion had a much more free and fun atmosphere that Fallout 3 just never seemed to match.


----------



## Milo (Feb 8, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Video games are serious business right?
> 
> Also, Oblivion is one of the worst ways to waste time.



final fantasy tactics is a great way to consume time... spending hours unlocking new jobs... it's addicting <3


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 8, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Also, Oblivion is one of the worst ways to waste time.



True if you already did everything in the game.  

The only fun thing you can do once you beat it is to kill adoring fans and piss off imperial guards, nothing much else. 

Mods seem to freshen up the game for a good few minutes, but meh :/


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> final fantasy tactics is a great way to consume time... spending hours unlocking new jobs... it's addicting <3



Final Fantasy tactics is fun. 

Y'know, you can get it for your PSP.


----------



## Milo (Feb 8, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Final Fantasy tactics is fun.
> 
> Y'know, you can get it for your PSP.



I have it for my PSP. I also have tactics advance on my PSP... that's right. thnx to the power of emulation... something you don't have ;3


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> I have it for my PSP. I also have tactics advance on my PSP... that's right. thnx to the power of emulation... something you don't have ;3



Actually, yeah, I can buy it from the Playstation Store for around 5, maybe 10 dollars. 

I got quite a few PS1 games on here.


----------



## Milo (Feb 8, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Actually, yeah, I can buy it from the Playstation Store for around 5, maybe 10 dollars.
> 
> I got quite a few PS1 games on here.



um no, I'm talking about tactics advance, which is for the gameboy advance... that's something you CAN'T play on the PSP unless you modded it |:C


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> um no, I'm talking about tactics advance, which is for the gameboy advance... that's something you CAN'T play on the PSP unless you modded it |:C



Oooh, meh, personally, I prefer the original tactics for PS1.


----------



## Seas (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## CryoScales (Feb 8, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> True if you already did everything in the game.
> 
> The only fun thing you can do once you beat it is to kill adoring fans and piss off imperial guards, nothing much else.
> 
> Mods seem to freshen up the game for a good few minutes, but meh :/



I meant that Oblivion was a shithole of a game. But yeah that too.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 8, 2010)

Rise and Teddy's bosses in Persona 4 D:

actually a lot of enemies in that game were disturbing.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 8, 2010)

OOOH OOOOH!

Broodmother from Dragon Age. D:
http://dragonage.wikia.com/wiki/File:Creature-Broodmother.jpg


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 9, 2010)

skittle said:


> OOOH OOOOH!
> 
> Broodmother from Dragon Age. D:
> http://dragonage.wikia.com/wiki/File:Creature-Broodmother.jpg



The only thing I saw disturbing about Broodmother was how easy to kill she was


----------



## Skittle (Feb 9, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> The only thing I saw disturbing about Broodmother was how easy to kill she was


....;; I'm stuck on her. I got her down to 25% health so, almost there.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 9, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Also, it wasn't a boss, but this enemy from Blaster Master used to freak me out as a kid:



^THIS! This was the reason I couldn't progress in the game as a kid.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 9, 2010)

skittle said:


> ....;; I'm stuck on her. I got her down to 25% health so, almost there.



I had Shale, Morri and I believe either Alistair or Leilana. I believe I managed to kill her without my party dying.

Though I did do the anvil quest last however, so my level 20 party might have factored something in.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 9, 2010)

Most of the bosses from the Silent Hill games are pretty disturbing if you know what they represent, though some, like the final bosses in SH2, SH3, Homecoming and Origins are pretty fucking disturbing just to watch in motion. Actually, one of Homecoming's few strengths compared to the other Silent Hills is the consistency with which its bosses grossed me out. Shattered Memories has no bosses, but the one enemy type in the entire game never fail to disturb me, if only because they've never looked exactly the same twice by the time I've neared the end. And I've played through the game close to a dozen times now. It's useless trying to describe how they're disturbing when they manage to reveal a different nuance of disfigurement every time you see them!

I actually don't find most bosses in Resident Evil games to be that disturbing, though William Birkin is definitely one exception. He's trying to essentially impregnate his own daughter. If that's not fucked up I don't know what is. His forms get progressively more grotesque and that cutscene where his eyeball comes out of his bicep and looks around with that (literally) "squick, squick" sound is still kinda sick looking/sounding even today. Another exception is definitely Lisa Trevor from the gamecube remake of RE1 and the Crimson Head elder. But like some of the Silent Hill bosses, those are only truly as disturbing as they're meant to be if you've been collecting and reading all the files and it just "clicks" who they're supposed to be when you encounter them.

Last but not least, Siren has a lot of disturbing bosses (if you count them as bosses) when characters you were just starting to become attached to become shibito (basically immortal zombies that retain some sentience and memory of their past life). Some of these reappear later in the game in more grotesque shibito forms. Their voices are somewhere between a growl and a scratchy old tape/record and they say things like "Won't you please look at me! Tell me I'm beautiful!", "Where aarreee you? We want to play!" and "Sttoooppp! It's no use!".

The final boss of Siren is easily the most fucked up "God" I've ever seen, and that includes the "Gods" in Silent Hills 1 and 3. It's this giant winged insect-like creature with a huge ass, long, spindly arms with big humanoid hands and a vaguely humanoid/alien face protruding from a long neck. The fact it's an interdimensional being that has powers over spacetime and in the story, your killing it only causes you to reset the time loop it created, guaranteeing its rebirth probably goes a long way to making it such a disturbing boss/game.


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Bando (Feb 9, 2010)

Laughing Octopus in MGS4 gave me a few good jumps, but I've never played too many scary games.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 9, 2010)

Pyramid Head from Silent Hill 2 qualifies, yes.

Silent Hill: Homecoming sort of took the idea of disturbing bosses to a new level, though. Sepulcher, Asphyxia, Scarlet, and Amnion were all representatives of various forms of sacrifice performed by the founding families.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 9, 2010)

this thing 




http://www.zeldawiki.org/Dead_Hand
the bottom of the well was freaky to begin with (and playing through that gawdforesaken place sets the mood for this boss) but then this thing! the dead hands sticking out of the ground and you have to let them snare you in order to get the creature to show itself, then the way it comes at you with it's head hanging back as you stand there helpless snared in its trap and it reaches down and bites you and when it goes back underground or dies this cloud of toxins explodes out and causes yet more damage....

freaked me the F out when i played it as wee pre-teen...


----------



## Milo (Feb 9, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> this thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my god, I just remembered that thing >_< for an "E" game at that time, it was pretty fucking disturbing. 

also, I'd have to say "the licker" from RE2... the first time I played RE2, and went passed that window, only to see some deformed creature pass right by the window... I nearly shat myself ;_; also, when he screams out "sherry!" that scared the hell out of me xD


----------



## MizuDoragon (Feb 9, 2010)

I have to say that Matt Helms from No More Heroes 2 freaked me out, though less than the dead hand... that face... O_O'


----------



## Skittle (Feb 9, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> I had Shale, Morri and I believe either Alistair or Leilana. I believe I managed to kill her without my party dying.
> 
> Though I did do the anvil quest last however, so my level 20 party might have factored something in.


Me, Morri, Leilana and the dog.

Yea...I'm doing this third so yea. Harder time here.

I also suck at vidya games so.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> this thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That and the whole bottom of the well mini-dungeon scared the piss outa me as a kid.

Also it was barely mentioned but Scarlet from SH: Homecoming was pretty badass and freaky. That was probably one of the best moments in an otherwise "meh" game.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 9, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> this thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot about that asshole.
Creeped me out, too.
Well... the fucking Shadow Temple did as a whole, but not as much as that guy.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I forgot about that asshole.
> Creeped me out, too.
> Well... the fucking Shadow Temple did as a whole, but not as much as that guy.


Seriously, the whole well/shadow temple was fucked up for an E rated game.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 9, 2010)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Pyramid Head from Silent Hill 2 qualifies, yes.
> 
> Silent Hill: Homecoming sort of took the idea of disturbing bosses to a new level, though. Sepulcher, Asphyxia, Scarlet, and Amnion were all representatives of various forms of sacrifice performed by the founding families.



http://www.phantom360.com/images/silenthillhome/gallery.php

Yes.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously, the whole well/shadow temple was fucked up for an E rated game.


It was mostly those stupid talking paintings with the flashing eyes.

Randomly falling through floors into dark pits of acid and ReDeads didn't help, either.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously, the whole well/shadow temple was fucked up for an E rated game.



i used to use the shadow temple music for the haunted house i would run in my front yard, and i used it for my chupacabra video >:}
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkF-on5STaw&feature=channel
the music still gives me the creeps.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 9, 2010)

Erebus in Persona 3 FES

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ea018u2W7c


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 9, 2010)

The third sister of fate in God of War 2

NSFW


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 9, 2010)

Aletheia, the final boss of Trauma Center: Under The Knife 2. It's a human heart...


----------



## Tempest Drake (Feb 9, 2010)

I believe this to be quite disturbing...and yeah that's from Monster Hunter


----------



## SirRob (Feb 9, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Aletheia, the final boss of Trauma Center: Under The Knife 2. It's a human heart...


I suppose a giant eye sticking out of your heart is kind of disturbing... But I was too busy listening to its amazing theme song to notice.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Feb 9, 2010)

El Gigante from Resident Evil 4, not so much scary as, HOLY SHIT GO JUMP IN THAT LAKE, YOU ARE FUCKING FILTHY, HAVE YOU EVEN SEEN WATER? GODDAMN EVEN SLOTH FROM THE GOONIES WAS CLEANER.
Nemisis from Resident Evil 3, this fucker was awesomly scary, with tha wrist thing and poping up at random parts and running my ass down, i give you credit.
The Fear from Metal Gear Solid 3, this guy is like a spider and the whole cloaking thing was a nice and creppy ass touch.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 10, 2010)

Mother Brain (reconstructed w/body) in Super Metroid and Draygon from the same game.


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 10, 2010)

regenerators in re4 and deadspace
final boss in dead space
nemisis re3
the pyramid heads (obiously)
and the first boss in that psp version of silent hill


----------



## Gonebatty (Feb 10, 2010)

Abstract daddy from sh2.


----------



## Envy (Feb 11, 2010)

Ah yes... Abstract Daddy.

Let me explain what Abstract Daddy is. Abstract Daddy is a man with only a mouth in a bed covered in sheets made of flesh, representing a certain character's sexual assault as a child. Very few games have a boss anything close to that.


I know of some disturbing bosses, myself. For instance, one of the bosses in Shadow Hearts 3 is a giant decaying baby head. Some of the random enemies are skinned corpses. It's weird because 3 is also a game where you break Al Capone out of prison with a giant cat and get kidnapped by pirates.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 12, 2010)

Majora, Majora is terrifying, why must he exist? O_O


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 12, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Mother Brain (reconstructed w/body) in Super Metroid and Draygon from the same game.



You think that's disturbing, you should see what a Queen Metroid looks like (seen in Metroid II: Return Of Samus, but for best results, see the illustration of it).


----------



## Naloughs (Feb 12, 2010)

Dead Hand - Legend of Zelda, Ocarina of Time - Kakariko Village Well.

*shudders*


----------



## skittlespup (Feb 12, 2010)

they arent bosses, but these...
http://media.teamxbox.com/games/ss/1096/1116009891.jpg
are pretty much some of the most freaky things i have seen in a game. i never got to the bosses though cos i failed at it (the game was called "the suffering")


----------



## JMAA (Feb 12, 2010)

Cleopatra from Dante's Inferno.
I mean, look at her. She throws babies out of her nipples, has sexual organs all over her body, and she's a pretty sick lady.


----------



## YokoWolf (Feb 12, 2010)

Armaros Manifest and Tamiel from Star Ocean 4. Took me forever to kill them. Armaros flippin lays eggs during the fight. Really, must you have babies while I'm trying to kill you? Tamiel sorta did the same, but it was mainly the fact he was insane and creeped me out.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 12, 2010)

Alma from FEAR was pretty disturbing.


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 13, 2010)

Broodmother form Dragonage.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poliu_tw48s


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 13, 2010)

Naloughs said:


> Dead Hand - Legend of Zelda, Ocarina of Time - Kakariko Village Well.
> 
> *shudders*


O_O I forgot about that! Majora gave me nightmares, and to this day, I kill him so that I can see his entire bizarre Moon World in shambles.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 13, 2010)

*jazz hands* Drakengard!

The game where the canon ending is a 50-foot little girl who's the leader of an Armaggedon cult.

Not counting the other possible final bosses, including a giant baby you fight in Tokyo, shortly before Japanese fighter planes shoot you and your dragon out of the sky, where you end up impaled on the Tokyo Tower. The End!

That, or any boss in the Parodius series.


----------



## JMAA (Feb 13, 2010)

Seastalker said:


>


Icon of Sin from Doom 2 wasn't that bad. At least for me.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Abstract Daddies from Silent Hill 2...fucking child molesters


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 13, 2010)

The broodmother in Dragon Age. Nothing more satisfying than seeing Alistair jump her.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

any boss from silent hill: homecoming, definitely!​


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 13, 2010)

What about the Great Mighty Poo from Conker's Bad Fur Day. I it's mean a huge pile of crap that flings crap at you...ew.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 13, 2010)

^This... and the bull boss. Really, headbutting diarrhea suffering cows until they explode? What the f$#%?


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

skittle said:


> He isn't creepy, just sexy.


Pyramid Head is misunderstood


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Majora, Majora is terrifying, why must he exist? O_O


The moon always creeped me out...so did the Happy Mask salesman when he went all evil..


----------



## BloodYoshi (Feb 14, 2010)

http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/wowwiki/images/b/ba/Festergut.jpg

ladies and gentlemen, Festergut

a collection of severed body parts shoddily stitched together with no real blueprint or plan beforehand

he has a mouth on his shoulder, lovely


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

this boss will most likly be the most.. disturbing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj-be1E7bXo


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The moon always creeped me out...so did the Happy Mask salesman when he went all evil..



the whole game seemed to have this very dark overtone and creepy elements. 
i mean the goron, zora and deku masks all came as the result of some one DYING (in the end credits it leaves you to assume the deku shaped tree you encoutered right after being made into a deku is the butlers missing son)
there is this whole impending doom theme with the moon, characters accepting their fate and/or trying to seek shelter, the race against time, the scene where the moon comes down when you fail...

and lets not forget the hand comming out of what i think is the toilet at the stock pot in asking for paper D:

oh and tingle, majora's mask was the first game to feature the 30 year old fat dude in tights who thinks he's a fairy... he may not be a boss but i find him disturbing


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 14, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> You think that's disturbing, you should see what a Queen Metroid looks like (seen in Metroid II: Return Of Samus, but for best results, see the illustration of it).


I've seen it. Draygon is still uglier.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Pyramid Head is misunderstood


Misunderstood how?

What he stands for or what?


----------

